
Vast Majority Of Software Patents In Lawsuits Lose - yanw
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100924/02132911143/vast-majority-of-software-patents-in-lawsuits-lose.shtml
======
wccrawford
There are no controls on this study. Lawsuit-happy companies appear to only
win a small portion of their suits, but why? Is it because they have patented
things that shouldn't have been? Bad lawyers? I can't being to imagine all the
different things that could cause this.

And that's even before we compare it to other non-patent lawsuits.

